# Ky Elk



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I just got off the phone with an old friend from down in Kentucky. He is sending me an aplication to fill out and return to him to get an elk permit for next season. According to what he told me deadline for 08 permit applications is first of April. If I am able to hunt and get the permit I want to hunt Martin or Pike County only. 
We were on the Pike / Martin Co. line ATV riding last fall and saw several elk. Elk track were everywhere.That is really some prime ATV trail riding also.Hundreds of miles of abandon strip mine and haulage areas. Has anyone else here hunted elk in that area. Great area for cat and coyotes also.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

You can apply online with a credit card. Go to the KDFWR website.

Also they dictate where you can hunt and what you can shoot dependant upon how you are drawn.

Good luck.... I've been in the draw for about 5 years now with no luck yet.....but it's probably my single best chance to ever hunt elk.

Rich


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

You can also apply online at https://fw.ky.gov/license/olpsintro.aspx

The deadline is April 30th, 2008. More information on the 2008 KY Elk Hunt can be found here: http://fw.ky.gov/navigation.asp?cid=684&NavPath=C151C540C159


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Bishop Brossart (Ky) Freshman Spencer Brown and his dad Steve were up early on Sunday, December 14th, and off to the mountains of Floyd County, Kentucky, where at 8:30am Spencer bagged this 350-400 pound elk.
Spencer was one of only 400 Kentucky hunters to win an Elk Tag, out of 32,000 applicants this season.
This elk was estimated to be one and a half years old.
Steve reported that the elk would be butchered and supplement the family food supply this winter.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is cool to know that the opportunities exist so close to Ohio for elk. That would make for a lot of meat.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

10 bucks a pop X 32,000 applicants = alot of money for Ky


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Just to let you all know, they have increased the lottery this year to 1000 hunters. 250 antlered elk and the rest unantlered. The odds are better this year. I am putting in on it. Good luck. http://fw.ky.gov/newsrelease.asp?nid=450


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

From what I've read Ky is much better than trying for 
a Pa elk.
Ky has a $10 fee for thier drawing and then if choosen
you have plenty of time to get your out of state license
and elk tag.
Pa on the other hand wants you to buy an out of state
licenses first then you can apply for the drawing ($250
fee) and last I heard they only draw 50 permits.

Ky sounds like a great place for elk but as the word gets out
it's probbably gonna get tougher to be drawn.

Good luck to all who try.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Richman said:


> You can apply online with a credit card. Go to the KDFWR website.
> 
> Also they dictate where you can hunt and what you can shoot dependant upon how you are drawn.
> 
> ...


I have been entering for about the same period of time. And to feel it is my best bet to get an elk. Given it might not be like out west but I could care less.


----------



## Vandal1982 (Oct 6, 2008)

My buddy was drawn this year in KY. He drew a cow tag in unit three. I went with him for bow season (early October) and have never seen so many elk in my life and I lived in Idaho for two years in the mountains. We had a ton of chances and close encounters (less than 15 yards) at bulls all three days just couldn't get close to the cows. So we just went back two saturdays a go for rifle season and he killed one that morning. A ton of fun and I hope to get drawn for next year. It is a hell of a good time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i might have to apply myself, i was reading that the wildlife commision has proposed to raise the limit to 1000 permits, 250 antlered and 750 anterless. chances just got somewhat better of being drawn.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

At least in Kentucky you don't have to scramble to quarter it before the brown bears start-a-circlin'!!!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been puttin in....Gonna keep donating to te cause and hoping for my chance.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I've just put in myself.

The odds seem better than the Powerball any way.

Good luck to all here that are trying.


----------

